
How ‘Aggregation Theory’ Is Fueling a Multi-Trillion Dollar Tech Revolution - jonbaer
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/how-aggregation-theory-is-fueling-a-multi-trillion-dollar-technology-revolution-ce5ab03ca4bc#.m8dyk3kkk
======
sharemywin
Seems like they are shifting customer acquisition costs to a per click or per
sale model for providers.

